# ireland



## skinnylegs (Apr 5, 2007)

hey just wondering if anybody on the forum is from ireland?

thanks in advance


----------



## skinnylegs (May 7, 2007)

one reply wud be nice...


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2007)

lol sorry not me, im in the US


----------



## Ian (May 8, 2007)

South west UK...but not Ireland!


----------



## skinnylegs (May 19, 2007)

close enuff...


----------



## randyardvark (May 19, 2007)

i have familly in southern ireland down by limmerick  i love it there  so relaxed and green but about 10 years behind every one else


----------



## skinnylegs (May 20, 2007)

yeah,but over the years limrick city(mainly sumer hill) has got the nick name "stab city" :lol:


----------



## skinnylegs (May 20, 2007)

actualy this has got me thinking....i bought my african mantid from my local petstore.i only bought one and there was at least five more.so who buys them?surely if some one bought the mantids they must have stumbeld upon this forum.hmmmm...


----------



## randyardvark (May 20, 2007)

from my experience no one in ireland has a computer... yeah limerick is like a main drug area...and it such a picturesk are...how rare!


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2007)

I'm from Ireland originally.


----------



## skinnylegs (May 22, 2007)

what part?


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2007)

Kerry


----------



## skinnylegs (May 24, 2007)

cool im from kildare.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

I once bought a Guiness..


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2007)

I'm not from Ireland, but I would love to see it.


----------



## skinnylegs (May 26, 2007)

> I once bought a Guiness..


how very Irish... :lol:


----------

